# lang 36 hybrid or lang 48



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2013)

I am considering a Lang purchase and am looking for opinions of those who own a 36 hybrid or 48.  I generally just cook for the family, but occasionally may cook for larger groups. I don't think I'll fill up a 48 most of the time, but it's pretty closely priced to the 36 hybrid deluxe. For those who own a hybrid, is the char grill worth it? I have a weber kettle for grilling, and have heard the main smoke chamber on a lang works for grilling if you get it hot enough.


----------



## cromag (Jan 8, 2013)

I cook like you just for my family and friends and I think the 36 is big enough for us, no need to spend all that extra money IMO. I'm going to get the 36 when I get my tax return.


----------



## cromag (Jan 8, 2013)

Off lang's site about the original backyard 36. I cook about the same as you, just for family and friends and I honestly think this is big enough without all the extra price. I'm getting the original 36 when I get my taxes

The 36" smoker cooker holds 60-72 pounds of food with room for more. Can smoke four 10 pound pork butts and two 16 pound briskets at the same time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2013)

Yea, the 36 is prob big enough, though when i start looking at the different models my mind is creating all of these scenarios where i might need more cooking space. lol.


----------



## garyt (Jan 8, 2013)

2 weeks after you get the 36, you will wish you had gone with the 48. We all wish we had gone bigger. There are some used 36 models out there for sale.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't own the 36 or the 48 I have the 84 and believe it or not sometimes it's not big enough. If the prices are close and you can afford it go for the 48


----------



## beefmeister (Jan 9, 2013)

Being in the dirt business, if you calculate 7 yards of crushed rock for your utility line, you best get 9 or 10 yards. When it's gone, it's gone. I'd always rather have a little to much than not enough. Go with the 48.

That's my take, your mileage may vary


----------



## garyt (Jan 13, 2013)

1.5 year old Lang 48 Patio for sale, modified firebox and exhaust, steel castors. $1200. in Winter Haven Florida, I would be all over it


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2013)

That's 600.00 less than new and not to mention alot closer than Georgia. Where can i find more info on this smoker?


----------



## garyt (Jan 13, 2013)

I sent you a PM and more info. Good luck, Really working on it for you on this end. Wait till you see his Trophy's if you go for it


----------



## garyt (Jan 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That's 600.00 less than new and not to mention alot closer than Georgia. Where can i find more info on this smoker?


And it will also be great to get one that has been modded by a BBQ team with several GC's under their belt. now I am getting jealous. I will require pictures!!!!!, why dont I find deals like this for ME.


----------



## garyt (Jan 14, 2013)

I hear you are 30 minutes away from checking it out


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2013)

Its on my van!:yahoo:


----------



## garyt (Jan 14, 2013)

Congratulations, Rob told me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks again Gary for hooking this up! Rob from Swamp Boys was great! I had no idea how big the 48 actually was, this thing is huge, not to mention heavy. I will post some pics after i clean it up a bit.


----------



## icemanrrc (Jan 15, 2013)

I've had my 36 over a year and love it. I read a lot of people say they wish they would have gone with a larger unit. I guess I am one of the few that is glad I have my 36 and doesn't want a larger unit. I like to smoke 2 to 3 weekends out of a 4 week month. I usually cook for just my family, but occasionally cook for relatives and friends. I cooked a brisket, a few butts, three racks of ribs and some fatties all at the same time for Christmas last year for my entire extended family. Now, the 36's come with slide out top rack, a very nice feature mine doesn't have. I guess if you are going to cook more for larger crowds on a consistant basis, it would make sense to go with the 48. If what I do sounds like what you will use it for, then you won't regret the 36.

I do plan on selling my 36 though.......just to get a 36 hybrid deluxe. I usally use a Weber Gold kettle 22.5 for my burgers, steaks and hot dogs, even though I can get grill temps with my 36.I would just like to have one unit that I can do everything on, whether independantly or simulataniously, plus I like the idea of having the warmer if needed.

Hope this helps.

Rusty


----------



## garyt (Jan 16, 2013)

I saw Rob's pictures, and by the way it was $700 cheaper. I would make a rain cap for the exhaust stack and dont clean the inside of it and remove the seasoning. Now you have to buy a lot of wood

It may seem big but this is just the start, once you put on a couple racks of ribs and 3 pork shoulders and 30 or so ABT's you will realize it isn't that big at all. and you will wish you had a bigger one guaranteed in less than 6 months.  :)

.


----------



## stro3579 (Mar 11, 2013)

Any used 36"patio hybrids out there for sale?


----------



## Evowilling (Oct 27, 2021)

Any used 36 or 48” for sale?


----------

